# Top Gear



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Great to have it back!

Good all round fun with cars thrown in. Brought back a smile to my boring sunday nights.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Most enjoyable...especially the sound of that Merc CLS. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

That soccer match was just great fun to watch !
Maybe something similar can be arranged at the Gaydon meet ! 8) :lol:

CLS AMG looked (and sounded) amazing !


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Wonder how much Toyota paid for the football match to be shown :lol:

CLS AMG was great! looks, sounds and goes well! wonder how common it will become though :lol:


----------



## Surfr (May 4, 2005)

Loved the football, had me laughing out loud and going "ouch" "ooh" and "erk" several times 

Finally some new material. I've completely watched out the DivX episodes and the ones on UK People.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

The Toyota footie was ACE 8)

Roll on the rest of the series


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Class television, makes Sundays not so bad afterall!

Bit late to organise the football for the national event this year, but put your names down and we can all have a go in our TT's  next year! :lol:


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

The footy was great to watch and helpful the guy in work is just about to take his test and has been looking for a first car they said the C1 was Â£500 cheaper so I might point him that way.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

The landrover chase :lol: :lol: ,,,,, did the wheels on the landrover sport look like the nouvalary [spelling] reps


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

davidg said:


> The landrover chase :lol: :lol: ,,,,, did the wheels on the landrover sport look like the nouvalary [spelling] reps


Yep the Range Rover Sport looks sweet, wheels look familiar :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

has anyone got a copy of or know where i can get the top gear episode with the TT v6 ive watched every episode but that night had a hot date and thought naw there wont be anything that interesting on it...now im constantly watching top gear on uktv but its never that episode.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I have, but it's 58meg  , I can email it you want.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I recorded it and am just watching it now and I noticed at the beginning, when they showed clips of what's coming in the new series, there is a clip of a TTR so it looks like they'll be doing a test of some kind in the future.

Just rewound it and it looks like a group test between a TTR, a Crossfire convertible and a 350Z convertible.

Of course if it's later on in this programme I'm going to feel really stupid cos you'll all have seen it already. :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Enjoyed Top Gear too.  The Mercedes CLS AMG was very nice.  70k Price tag though!! 

I think Toyota will be sending every one of those new Aygo's to the body shop. :lol: Good publicity for them though.

Was I the only one who thought the 'cool' Honda wasn't very ........errr cool.?

It looks like they will be testing a TTR against some competition at some point in the series. (I'm sure I saw a Crossfire and TTR driving along a beach)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

steveh said:


> I recorded it and am just watching it now and I noticed at the beginning, when they showed clips of what's coming in the new series, there is a clip of a TTR so it looks like they'll be doing a test of some kind in the future.
> 
> Just rewound it and it looks like a group test between a TTR, a Crossfire convertible and a 350Z convertible.
> 
> Of course if it's later on in this programme I'm going to feel really stupid cos you'll all have seen it already. :roll:


Was it a blue TTR ?? i did think i was seeing things , but it went past quick


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

steveh said:


> I recorded it and am just watching it now and I noticed at the beginning, when they showed clips of what's coming in the new series, there is a clip of a TTR so it looks like they'll be doing a test of some kind in the future.
> 
> Just rewound it and it looks like a group test between a TTR, a Crossfire convertible and a 350Z convertible.
> 
> Of course if it's later on in this programme I'm going to feel really stupid cos you'll all have seen it already. :roll:


You beat me to it Steve!!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

davidg said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > I recorded it and am just watching it now and I noticed at the beginning, when they showed clips of what's coming in the new series, there is a clip of a TTR so it looks like they'll be doing a test of some kind in the future.
> ...


Looked like Mauritius Blue.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The CLS also come in 350 and 500 models. A 500 would make a very interesting car to own and I would consider it as my next car.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

They're driving all three cars through the surf so they're back on their favourite beach again. If they spend any time driving them on the beach it will be interesting to see what effect the four wheel drive has. Unless they put the 150 TTR up against the other two. :lol: Nothing would surprise me.

Actually I just looked back again and it is a 3.2.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Excellent 1st programme. The tank vs Range Rover Sport was a cute piece & the Toyota footie was a laugh a minute. At least 2 of them must have got totalled by my reckoning :lol:

Seen a couple of the CLS AMG although not seen one in the UK yet. Did like the car as soon as i saw one & i recall a thread on here about them not so long ago.

Defo gonna take a closer look, as if Clarko is raving about it, then must be worth a closer sniff. Looks so much better than the New M5 imho & although i've heard a new S8 with Lamb engine could be launched next year & a new RS6 also with Lambo engine, i could be swayed to jump into one of those AMG CLS's if they drive as well as they look.

After my New M5 drive at the weekend, i'm defo gonna sell my slot as it really did not float my boat


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

And clarkson hates the 300 which is fantastic which makes it cool.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> And clarkson hates the 300 which is fantastic which makes it cool.


But in his defense, he only hated it because Rio F & Wayne R own one, so their is a point in that. He did say the car was awesome, but its image was dragged down due to ponsy footie players buying one. Apart from that they liked it loads


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > And clarkson hates the 300 which is fantastic which makes it cool.
> ...


I agree with that i am a ponsy hairdresser so that's that then it's just like a TT


----------



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

Oh no  sh1t sticks missed it!

anyone know if it's repeated at all?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

looks like Tuesday at 7pm, but that might change due to industrial action...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbctwo/listings/in ... ay=tuesday


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

The football was awesome.

I've seen a couple of those mercs around London and I'm not struck by the styling but the sound on the AMG would make up for that


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

dj c225 said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > The landrover chase :lol: :lol: ,,,,, did the wheels on the landrover sport look like the nouvalary [spelling] reps
> ...


Saw the RR Sport in the flesh at the weekend it was the same colour as the one in the studio and i have to say it's the first time i've seen a RR and thought ummm i could go for one over the all-road that we have [smiley=idea2.gif] it looks absolutely stunning 8)


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

Multiprocess said:


> I have, but it's 58meg  , I can email it you want.


Could you email me it please [email protected] would really appreciate it as I have been looking everywhere


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK will do.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Saw one of those Honda Elements when I was in New York last week and wondered what it was - only to see it turn up on TG. I have to say it did look funky in the `flesh` although the one I saw was in black so you didnt notice the contrast of the plastic so much

Am I the only one who thinks the merc looks like a dog?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Antwerpman said:


> Saw one of those Honda Elements when I was in New York last week and wondered what it was - only to see it turn up on TG. I have to say it did look funky in the `flesh` although the one I saw was in black so you didnt notice the contrast of the plastic so much
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks the merc looks like a dog?


Yes :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

"Honda don't make cool cars..."

No response yet from the young joyrider from Bristol


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Maybe that's because they said "Honda only make 3 cool cars" - one of which was the S2000 I assume  May's point was that there was "room for one more [cool Honda]".


----------



## sharpey91 (May 23, 2005)

Range Rover chase was good but they did the same sort of thing with the Exige last season and they had a chopper chasing Clarkson instead. Smoke grenade was best bit. Anyone notice Rooney in army uniform when Clarky was talking to the tankers!!

As if he needs more money..

What do you reckon the Hondas were anyway, S2000, possibly CRV (a good car and I don't care what any of you say) and jazz I assume, unless it's in pink like the one down our road which I'm thinking of egging.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

sharpey91 said:


> Range Rover chase was good but they did the same sort of thing with the Exige last season and they had a chopper chasing Clarkson instead. Smoke grenade was best bit. Anyone notice Rooney in army uniform when Clarky was talking to the tankers!!
> 
> As if he needs more money..


Really? Are you sure he was not a look alike?


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

Multiprocess said:


> OK will do.


Thanks ! appreciate that !


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

What do you reckon the Hondas were anyway said:


> NSX, S2000 and Civic Type R


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

The problem with Honda is most if not all of their cars are boring, bland, plain, nothing special.

Same with their bikes, they just look to ordinary.

I think the 4by4 they showed was pretty cool, esp at 10k (in the US).


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm looking forward to seeing Sabine at The Ring again. 
From the clip, it looks like she's taking Jezza around in a transit van of some sorts. :lol:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> The problem with Honda is most if not all of their cars are boring, bland, plain, nothing special.


I am assuming you mean their styling, cos I have to say my Accord Type-R was as much if not more fun to drive than my TT 8)


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

It also looks as if they are going to do one of their challenges again - you know, like the DB9 against the train to the South of France and the Scaglietti against the plane and train to Switzerland. I must admit I really enjoy those and can't wait to see what they're doing this time.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Has anyone entered the best driving song poll? 

http://www.topgear.com/content/features ... gTunes/01/


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

aidb said:


> Has anyone entered the best driving song poll?
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/content/features ... gTunes/01/


I'm afraid I'm the same age as Clarkson and sadly seem to have similar taste in music. Mind you I really can't think what my favourite piece of driving music would be - it depends on my mood.

Might be an interesting new thread although I think it's been done - about a year ago.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

sharpey91 said:


> Range Rover chase was good but they did the same sort of thing with the Exige last season and they had a chopper chasing Clarkson instead. Smoke grenade was best bit. Anyone notice Rooney in army uniform when Clarky was talking to the tankers!!
> 
> As if he needs more money..
> 
> What do you reckon the Hondas were anyway, S2000, possibly CRV (a good car and I don't care what any of you say) and jazz I assume, unless it's in pink like the one down our road which I'm thinking of egging.


Spot of correctional training required old friend :lol: The Chally 2 dumps diesel onto it's exhaust manifold to create the smoke, if they used the smoke grenades, Clarko would be rolling around in white phospherous agony and the RR would be a burning hulk. "Tankers" is what the Yanks call their tank crews, which is only 1 letter away from the truth :lol: , ours are called tankIES.

Lesson over :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

It is on again at 7:00     :wink:


----------

